# Another Coffee Table - Ambrosia Maple & Cherry



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Finished with wipe on poly with advice from fellow forum members. Came out real nice - thanks!

There's a slight taper to the legs but I wanted to put the bottom rails and stretcher further down than the last table I made. 

Height: 17 1/2"
Width: 35"
Depth: 21 1/2"


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

very nice work


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Gorgeous, great finish! :thumbsup:


----------



## UKfan (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks perfect!!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Gideon,
Very nice job on the table. I love ambrosia maple. Nice contrast with the cherry. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Wooden Paradise LLC (May 7, 2011)

Awesome! I'm loving the Ambrosia Maple!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The grain in this piece is just gorgeous. I love the classic style that you have chosen and the shape of the top just pulls the whole project in together. Fantastic work.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Very nice table! Good lines and wood selection!


----------

